# Gina Carano Command & Conquer Entrance Song



## Bubbles316 (Dec 1, 2008)

gina carano comes out to a modified version of hell march in CCQ 3. quite interesting, and quite good looking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00bA77oIDhM


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i would get beat up by that chick on a daily basis


----------



## Bubbles316 (Dec 1, 2008)

i hope we see her fight again. it's a shame eliteXC is going under.


----------

